# USB disks



## kagura-san (May 22, 2009)

Hello.

I cannot solve this problem: I have several USB external disks and I would like to mount them automatically to assigned mount points. The problem is, that I dont know, how to recognise some device ID of the disk. I would like to have a mechanism, which is similar to Linux: /dev/disk/by-uuid. Can any FreeBSD utility help me? I tried to play with devd.conf, but without any results. I have a feeling, that some kernel GEOM_<?> option can do the thing, but I didnt found any documentation for these options.

Thank you for your answers.

JN


----------



## phoenix (May 22, 2009)

Upgrade to FreeBSD 7.2 which includes automatic GEOM labelling of filesystems, which gives you */dev/ufsid/someidstring*

And/Or, use glabel(8) to label the drives, and use */dev/label/labelname* to mount them.


----------



## kagura-san (May 22, 2009)

*Already 7.2*

But I have FreeBSD v 7.2. There is no /dev/label directory. I have ext2fs or ntfs filesystems on external drives


----------



## kagura-san (May 22, 2009)

*/dev/ext2fs works *

Now I can see, that mount -t /dev/ext2fs/mydrive /mnt/mydrive works  but some external disks does not create any /dev/ext2fs or /dev/ntfs files


----------



## phoenix (May 22, 2009)

kagura-san said:
			
		

> But I have FreeBSD v 7.2. There is no /dev/label directory. I have ext2fs or ntfs filesystems on external drives



/dev/label/ only shows up if you use *glabel* to add a label to the disk.

/dev/ufsid/ only shows up if you have UFS filesystems on a disk.

/dev/<filesystemtype>/ only shows up once the GEOM system has "tasted" a disk and discovered those filesystems.

Try using *glabel* to create labels on each disk, and using those labels.


----------



## kagura-san (May 23, 2009)

*Solved*

Thank you


----------

